# portsnap error ?!



## sw2wolf (Jul 10, 2011)

When using 
	
	



```
FETCH_CMD=axel FETCH_BEFORE_ARGS= -n 5 -a FETCH_AFTER_ARGS=`
```
 I get the following error:

```
sudo portsnap fetch update
Password:

Looking up portsnap.hshh.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap2.hshh.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... fetch: [url]http://portsnap2.hshh.org/t/6ab9a0aa3b1c20da3c14ba41b5b013b2a630981add1063b1e8b2302347d0f7d5:[/url] Connection reset by peer
sha256: 6ab9a0aa3b1c20da3c14ba41b5b013b2a630981add1063b1e8b2302347d0f7d5: No such file or directory
[: !=: unexpected operator
mv: rename 6ab9a0aa3b1c20da3c14ba41b5b013b2a630981add1063b1e8b2302347d0f7d5 to tINDEX.new: No such file or directory
done.
grep: tINDEX.new: No such file or directory
look: tINDEX.new: No such file or directory

Portsnap metadata appears bogus.
Cowardly refusing to proceed any further.
```
However, using 
	
	



```
FETCH_CMD=wget -c -t 1
```
 works great.

what's wrong with axel ?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 10, 2011)

Decrease number of connections. Ideally use fetch


----------

